# How do I refurbish old rusty cast iron?



## kernels33 (Sep 25, 2002)

Excuse me if I entered the wrong dept.

How do I refurbish old rusty cast iron?

Hellllllllllllllp please. 

Mike


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Depending how bad they are rusted. Start with an SOS pad. If they don't remove the rust, try a wire brush or a brush attachment for a power drill. Be careful not to sand too much if you are using a power tool. You could easily go through the rust and into the metal. Then re-season the pan. There are plenty of pan-seasoning threads around this board. Good luck.


----------



## kernels33 (Sep 25, 2002)

And what happens if I go through to the metal? Can it still be used, or do I discard it?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2002)

The best way to restore cast iron pots and pans is to put them on a bed of coals and slowly heat them to a dull red heat. Do this carefully and evenly to avoid cracking. I've never had one crack, but if the heat were not even it might be possible. 

This will also remove all built-up crud. After this process they need to be seasoned. You'll essentially have a pan as it came from the casting process. If you have access to a heat-treating oven (furnace) that is large enough and will get to 1200F, that would be the best way.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A gas grill out doors is my preferred seasoning method. 

I actually saw pre-seasoned cast iron for sale from Lodge at the store the other day. Not a bad idea, but not worth the extra premium in my opinion. It had more of a dark dark gray sheen than the rich black that develops over time. 

Phil


----------



## lwunderlich (Jan 10, 2002)

Does your oven need cleaning? Then put your rusty skillet/etc. into the oven and turn it on and proceed per directions that come with your stove for oven cleaning. Then re-season as you would a new pan. Coat with oil and reheat in an oven, etc., etc. 

Rue


----------

